# Wondering Where Poco Is (Trixie's Pocket)



## LittleMonster (5 June 2014)

Just wanted to know if anyone knows where 'Poco' is Passport name - Tixie's Pocket,
When i knew her she came from a dealer and in the previous home someone had hacked her tail and mane short.

Sold on from 

Pictures below (i can't remember her breeding!)

As it would be nice to know how she is.


----------



## LittleMonster (9 June 2014)

Just to add she was a broodmare and backed late


----------



## Zero00000 (9 June 2014)

Is this her breeding? 
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/trixies+pocket


----------



## Zero00000 (9 June 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6zui80dw74


----------



## Zero00000 (9 June 2014)

Ahh reading the description on youtube, I remember this mare, I think I can remember what happened to her but I will ask a friend to confirm first, msg me if you like.


----------



## LittleMonster (9 June 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Ahh reading the description on youtube, I remember this mare, I think I can remember what happened to her but I will ask a friend to confirm first, msg me if you like.
		
Click to expand...

Have messaged you.


----------



## LittleMonster (11 June 2014)

Bumping


----------



## LittleMonster (30 June 2014)

BUMP


----------



## LittleMonster (27 August 2014)

BUMP


----------

